# Pregnant!!!!



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello all

I got a positive pregnancy test last week!!!!  

I am absolutely over the moon.  I am so relieved that one part of my body is actually working properly.  We had been told to go back to the doctors to start looking into why nothing was happening if I was still not pregnant in Jan, as I am getting on a bit and I only have 1 ovary due to a huge ovarian cyst a few years back.

I had a bit of a dilemma as to whether to tell you all or not as it is such early days, but I figure I am going to need support from somewhere and we dont want to tell people in the real world yet.  At what point did the pregnant people on here start telling?

My elation is starting to turn into worry, about my blood sugar levels, particularly the dawn phenomenon (see post on general message board).  I have been in touch with my DSN and have my first appointment at the antenatal clinic a week today.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel! I will keep everything crossed that all goes well, and as you know we have lots of experienced ladies here who can offer you far better advice than me!


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

That is really greeat rach i knew i knew cause last week in the pub thread you said sumit and i got it str8 away hehe

im so pleased for you hun congrats


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> That is really greeat rach i knew i knew cause last week in the pub thread you said sumit and i got it str8 away hehe
> 
> im so pleased for you hun congrats



I realised you had worked it out already.  I guess the fact I did not reply saying dont be stupid confirmed it too.


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I realised you had worked it out already.  I guess the fact I did not reply saying dont be stupid confirmed it too.



LOL us women we have sixth sense about these kinda things lol 
bet your other half is soo pleased as well.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations that's brilliant news 

I came on here the day after I found out and announced it because I was quite anxious about it and like you wanted some support from diabetic pregnant ladies. If your dsn can't see you for a week and you feel like you need to speak to them about your worries then can you ring them to discuss them? Try not to stress yourself out too much about things I know it's easier said than done but it'll only push your bg levels up. 

I've had terrible problems with dawn phenomenon the past few weeks so much so I was fitted with a CGS for a week (i think that's what it's called) so I know how you feel in that respect. 

Let us know how you get on.

Emma x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> Congratulations that's brilliant news
> 
> I came on here the day after I found out and announced it because I was quite anxious about it and like you wanted some support from diabetic pregnant ladies. If your dsn can't see you for a week and you feel like you need to speak to them about your worries then can you ring them to discuss them? Try not to stress yourself out too much about things I know it's easier said than done but it'll only push your bg levels up.
> 
> ...



Emma - when did you tell "real world" people.  I am a bit worried about losing hypo awareness and having problems at work, but I really don't want to tell anyone just yet.


----------



## allisonb (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!  That's fab news.  Like Emma I announced it on the message board long before I told people in the 'real world'.  Just because I was anxious and knew that I'd get a lot of support on here.  Told 'real world' people when I was about 8 weeks I think and then waited a bit longer before I told work (though a couple of very close friends at work knew, just in case anything happened).

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 11, 2010)

We told family members soon after we found out and I told a close friend staright away but everyone else we left for a month or so to tell so I was about 10 weeks by then. Have you got any problems with hypo awareness at the minute then? I know you don't want to tell anyone at work yet but with your hospital appointments becoming more frequent it might be a good idea just to tell your manager unless your work are really flexible and understanding with time off for hospital appointment etc already. 

Emma x


----------



## am64 (Jan 11, 2010)

excellant news congratulations ! and good luck sweetie try not to worry too much xxxx


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> Congratulations that's brilliant news
> 
> I came on here the day after I found out and announced it because I was quite anxious about it and like you wanted some support from diabetic pregnant ladies. If your dsn can't see you for a week and you feel like you need to speak to them about your worries then can you ring them to discuss them? Try not to stress yourself out too much about things I know it's easier said than done but it'll only push your bg levels up.
> 
> ...



I just heard back from the DSN and  consultant about the dawn phenomenon and the agree that I should try having a shot of humalog at about 6am, then going back to sleep.  Looks like I will be getting hardly any sleep from now on, as I also have problems with nighttime hypos and normally wake up between 2 and 3am.  Have to remember it will all be worth it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 11, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  oooooooh i'm so pleased for you 

Have you been reading sixuntilme lately? I know kerri has been blogging her pregnancy with bsparl


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  oooooooh i'm so pleased for you
> 
> Have you been reading sixuntilme lately? I know kerri has been blogging her pregnancy with bsparl




I have not been reading that blog - I will check it out  Thanks


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats Rachel

Really happy for you, I'll even a have a drink for you, hubby and tot to be tonight, scary tho ain't it?? Or is it just me?

Cheers


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Congrats Rachel
> 
> Really happy for you, I'll even a have a drink for you, hubby and tot to be tonight, scary tho ain't it?? Or is it just me?
> 
> Cheers



Thans Rossi - It is absolutely terrifying, and that is nothing to do with the diabetic part.  Nothing will ever be the same again (fingers crossed).


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations  x


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel


----------



## katie (Jan 11, 2010)

wow great news rachel, congratuations  xx


----------



## bev (Jan 11, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats great news!

The DP can be sorted out by splitting the basal. I split A's levemir as he kept waking up too high. At first i did a 50/50 split - then realised that he needed more at night than in the daytime - and he was getting great levels - 5 or 6. But then we started pumping. Ask your DSN if this is something you could do - i dont see why not and if it means you dont have to get up at 6 then thats a bonus!Bev


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel you must be so pleased xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 11, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Im so pleased to hear this! Great news.....no offspring myself so Im not best placed to offer advice, sorry. But lots of hugs and congrats though!!!!


Lou x x x x x x x


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 11, 2010)

congratulation beeing a mum is the best job in the world and i wish you a good 9 monthsxxxxx dany


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel!!   Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you! 

I told my manager & team leader almost immediately (was just moving jobs within company so really embarressed!! ) My thinking was best to be honest with them asap because of all the medical appointments...so far they have been fab - they kept it quiet until I was ready to "come out" & admit to being pregnant to the wider world.  Close friends & family knew fairly early, I think we left most people until after the 12 weeks scan though, as the early weeks were really really rough & tbh I was really pessimistic...so far so good though!

Re the damn DP - I have always had split background doses & unfortunately this has had no impact on reducing DP for me...afraid in my case it's 3/4am wake-ups & booster shots!  So I sympathise with you... 

Congrats again & all the best!

Twitchy x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Congratulations Rachel!!   Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you!
> 
> I told my manager & team leader almost immediately (was just moving jobs within company so really embarressed!! ) My thinking was best to be honest with them asap because of all the medical appointments...so far they have been fab - they kept it quiet until I was ready to "come out" & admit to being pregnant to the wider world.  Close friends & family knew fairly early, I think we left most people until after the 12 weeks scan though, as the early weeks were really really rough & tbh I was really pessimistic...so far so good though!
> 
> ...



I have actually told my immediate boss already.  I had a mid-year review on Friday and I have been very open about wanting children.  We have had conversations in the past about how good my work is about allowing you to return part-time of take a career break.  She made a few comments about how my priorities may be changing as I have recently got married, and I think I must have given it away, as I am rubbish at lying or covering anything up.  I am glad I told her as I think my work will be affected by the hypos/lack of sleep etc.  I just hope she sticks to her word and does not tell anyone else.  

I think I will tell my mum once I have been to the hospital next week.

Sorry to here you are suffering from the dreaded DP too.  Do you have a booster of quick acting insulin?  If so what time do you have it.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hiya!

The booster shot depends - at the mo things don't seem too routine, maybe it's toddler wrangling fatigue, or stupid eye-bleed related stress interfering with the patterns!  Some nights when I check at 4 am ish, I will be around 8-10 already, in which case I will probably have 4-5 units, (which I know it totally un-DAFNE as it's too big!) but that's working on a 1 "normal" unit correction to drop 3mmol (my current ration seems to be at least 4:1 in the mornings!).  This might cap things such that by around 6.30 ish when I have to get up, it won't be in double figures.  At the mo, if I increase the background I will go hypo between 1am & 3, so unfortunately that's not an option! Then bizarrely, last night I was around 6 before bed, awake at 3ish & checked, it was 8 & I didn't want torisk over cooking a correction - went back to sleep, slept through 4am check & woke up at a fab 5.3 - go figure!!!  Not sure what's going on realy, but last night was the exception, normally by 4am I'll need a correction as above.  It seems to dip to it's lowest around 3am. (I think!).  Fun.  I think half the problem with booster shots is that I use lispro, which takes just 15 mins to kick in & lasts just 2-4 hrs...so it's not always the most useful thing for a more general trend from 3.30 - late am!  Oh for a pump...!!!

Hope all's going well with you!

Twitchy x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 13, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hiya!
> 
> The booster shot depends - at the mo things don't seem too routine, maybe it's toddler wrangling fatigue, or stupid eye-bleed related stress interfering with the patterns!  Some nights when I check at 4 am ish, I will be around 8-10 already, in which case I will probably have 4-5 units, (which I know it totally un-DAFNE as it's too big!) but that's working on a 1 "normal" unit correction to drop 3mmol (my current ration seems to be at least 4:1 in the mornings!).  This might cap things such that by around 6.30 ish when I have to get up, it won't be in double figures.  At the mo, if I increase the background I will go hypo between 1am & 3, so unfortunately that's not an option! Then bizarrely, last night I was around 6 before bed, awake at 3ish & checked, it was 8 & I didn't want torisk over cooking a correction - went back to sleep, slept through 4am check & woke up at a fab 5.3 - go figure!!!  Not sure what's going on realy, but last night was the exception, normally by 4am I'll need a correction as above.  It seems to dip to it's lowest around 3am. (I think!).  Fun.  I think half the problem with booster shots is that I use lispro, which takes just 15 mins to kick in & lasts just 2-4 hrs...so it's not always the most useful thing for a more general trend from 3.30 - late am!  Oh for a pump...!!!
> 
> ...



Twitchy - wow that is difficult, could they not change the type of insulin you are on?  I guess they don't want to mess around with anything while you are pregnant.   Have you been assessed for a pump at all?

I have had just 1u of humalog at 6am and it has held my levels steady until I get up at 7:30 which is brilliant.  It is very un-nerving having insulin without food when your level is only 5.4 though.

My problem at the moment is my post lunch time levels.  I am normally on a 1:1 ratio which would give me a high spike (in the teens by around 3pm) and then come back down by around 5:30.  Today I had by jab 20mins before eating had a 2:1 ration and an hour after eating my level had jumped by over 6!!!  I am not even 5 weeks pregnant yet - is it possible for my ratios to have changed already?  Also my b.fast and evening meal ratios seem not to have changed.   Is it possible for only 1 ratio to need increasing?

This is so difficult.  I am beginning to wonder if the decision to go ahead with pregnancy before getting the pump was a wise one.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hiya,

I was assessed for a pump...approved...found out I was pregnant the day before I was due to go on one and they refused to go ahead!   Guess I'll have to go through all those hoops again to try & argue for a pump again after baby arrives...not holding my breath though!

My first pregnancy things seemed (from memory!) to be not much different for a while, but this time round things went a bit haywire almost immediately!  My background went up from 13u am & pm, to 24u am & pm!  Scary!!  My ratios went a bit odd afterwards...it was the morning ratio that changed first, then in the last few months the lunch time & dinner ratios have increased to 2:1.  I guess no two pregnancies are the same!!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 13, 2010)

I was told that if I got pregnant before getting to the top of the waiting list for the pump, i would not lose the funding etc. but I would get it at the next training session after I had the baby.  Hopefully this will be the same for you.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 13, 2010)

I just had a response from my DSN saying I should not test so soon after eating.  I emailed her as I was worried about the spikes post eating.  She says I should not test for at least 2 hours over eating.  However the diabetes UK website says you should check an hour after eating?  

The nice guidelines give levels for post meal too.
Antenatal care
• If it is safely achievable, women with diabetes should aim to keep fasting blood glucose between 3.5 and 5.9 mmol/litre and 1-hour postprandial blood glucose below 7.8 mmol/litre during pregnancy.

http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG63NICEGuideline.pdf

I have seen mention elsewhere that the levels after meals are the most important.  Am I getting confused with gestational diabetes?   Am I spending too long on google looking at things at the moment?

What do you do?  Do you test between meals?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I just had a response from my DSN saying I should not test so soon after eating.  I emailed her as I was worried about the spikes post eating.  She says I should not test for at least 2 hours over eating.  However the diabetes UK website says you should check an hour after eating?
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5504
> 
> ...



Hi Rachel, different meals may reach their peak at different times - by testing you're trying to discover the glucose peak so you can consider when to inject and match your insulin peak to the glucose peak. For this reason, it can be useful to test at 1 AND two hours to try and work out the food peak. If you're high at one hour and have started falling at two, then you might need to inject earlier. Insulin normally peaks at 1.5 to 2.5 hours (does for me anyway!). If you're relatively low at one hour and much higher at two then you might inject with the meal or slightly after.

So - they are both right, apart from the fact that they say it should be one or the other!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 13, 2010)

edited my post below as the link was rubbish.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Rachel 
I've always been told to test two hours post meal and that you should be below 10 by this time. I find that If i stick to that then by the time I next eat I am at a good level before the next meal (below 7) but it's just what i've been told and what works for me it could be different for you. I never used to test two hours after meals unless I was unsure of the carbs in the meal but since becoming pregnant I always make sure I test two hours after a meal so that I can achieve good control as much as I can anyway. 

Emma x


----------

